# 

## Skystalker

" ". 
       6 .     ,     - 25 . 
  6.10  13.00    .          "" 
   22.00 4.10.07   8 063 6154680,  213597378

----------


## Udaganka

-    -          http://www.liveinternet.ru/community...094/page1.html

----------


## Skystalker

> -    -          http://www.liveinternet.ru/community...094/page1.html

     .      .

----------


## Udaganka

> .      .

  ,  !

----------


## Skystalker

? 
  ,     .

----------


## Udaganka

> ? 
>   ,     .

  ,   ,    ,       ???     1  ...."

----------


## Skystalker

> ,   ,    ,       ???     1  ...."

   
       .        .         .          ,   .           .         ,   ,     , , .
    ,        . 
     .   12   , 12   ,       . 
          .

----------


## Tail

6      ,       
2 Skystalker :        ,

----------


## Udaganka

,        !    ! 
      "  " () -       :)     :)  
      -        ?

----------


## Tail

> -        ?

    Skystalker".     . 
    ,

----------

!!!      ,       !!!!

----------


## Skystalker

.             
 1    
:     ?
         ,     .       ,       
 2    . 
:      ?
  ,     .             
 3    34 SS  
:     ?
    .   ,     ,          . 
 4  34 SS  
: , ,    
  .   ,       .          , . 
 5 -  
:     ?
     .   ,        .      ,      ,  . 
 6   
:      
 ,   ,       .        .      . 
 7  34 SS  
:       
        ,    ,      -   .           ,    .         .    .  
 8   
: ,     
  ,    , ,      .    .     5  . 
 9  
:    ?
 , ,  .    ,  ,  .      . 
 10   
:   ,    ?
    .        .        ,    .       . 
 11  "  " 
:     
     .    ,      . 
 12    
:   ,   ?
  ,    .     .   .        ,   .   .     -  1 .

----------


## Tail

> !!!      ,       !!!!

       6 ?

----------

!!!    .       !

----------


## Udaganka

!!!! !      !        !

----------


## Tail

> !!!! !      !        !

  ,   ?

----------


## Udaganka

> ,   ?

    ()

----------


## Skystalker

> ()

  ,       .         . 
,     "  ",      .

----------


## Udaganka

> ,       .         . 
> ,     "  ",      .

  !      ???

----------


## Skystalker

> !      ???

   .    ,     .
   ,   , , , ,    ,  ,  , ,

----------


## Tail

> ()

             ?   

> 

         ?

----------

> ?

      ,

----------


## Udaganka

-      -   ! ;) 
  -       ?   !

----------


## Tail

> -      -   ! ;)

        13  " "    

> -       ?   !

  ,   .

----------


## Skystalker

.     .   . 
      .
     .  "  "  . 
 -

----------

> .     .   . 
>       .
>      .  "  "  .

       ?  ?   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:greeting:

----------


## Skystalker

> ?  ?   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:greeting:

  ,    .    ,     .

----------


## Skystalker

.      -    10.10.07.    .    18.00 8.10.07.
  : 
 "  " 
	  .            .    ,        .       ,       .       ,            .     .

----------


## Skystalker

6 .    150 .    .

----------


## **SEM**

,        ...

----------


## Skystalker

> ,        ...

   ?    .
 8.12  .   3  6 . 
   .  .    (  , ,   )

----------


## **SEM**

...

----------


## Skystalker

> ...

      .

----------


## **SEM**

...      ...  ... ...
    - http://sotaquest.dn.ua/

----------


## Etel

)        ?         )    ...     ?

----------


## Skystalker

.
    ,    ,        .   - .
    .

----------


## Gonosuke

GPS    ,   ,  .  
 ,      , .

----------


## Skystalker

> GPS    ,   ,  .  
>  ,      , .

    ?   ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

  ,   ,  .    

> ?

  ,  ,    + GPS ,     ,  . 
  ,      ,  .   ...

----------


## Skystalker

.   ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> .   ?

    .

----------


## Karen

> 

   ?

----------


## Dracon

> "** ".................................

           "*       9  (2010-2019 . .)*"

----------


## GVL224



----------

